# CEL=Cant hardly put gas in car! [ RESOLVED ]



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Try a different pump? Not a known problem I don't think.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The yellow sack spider strikes again!


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

its has happened last 2 times this week at different stations


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

flinthicum said:


> car is going to dealer in the moring but checking if anyone else has this issue.Went to put gas in car and could barely get any in it had to pump real slow tried to pump fast but kept kicking off pump thinking theres a venting problem???


because it has a check engine light on that is emissions related


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> The yellow sack spider strikes again!


?????????


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

flinthicum said:


> ?????????


The yellow sack spider forced a recall of 50,000 Mazda 6's because they made nest in the fuel cell vent line.


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> The yellow sack spider forced a recall of 50,000 Mazda 6's because they made nest in the fuel cell vent line.


ok Thanks


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I have had that issue once or twice before with other cars. It was not a problem with the car but with the pump.


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I have had that issue once or twice before with other cars. It was not a problem with the car but with the pump.


Wish it was the pump but been to different stations and check engine light is on..so not a pump issue


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't know how the check engine light is related to pumping fuel. Get the car serviced and let us know then.


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

It was a bad evaporative vent valve..dealer fixed it monday


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

100% on it being fixed...Thanks


----------

